# Stupid, yet interesting (to me) question ahead, viewers beware...



## Will (May 12, 2007)

So, upon browsing here and elsewhere, ive noticed in pictures of peoples bags that they keep covers on their woods/hybrids and putter, yet dont have iron covers. I personally keep everything but my putter covered. Is that odd? I even recover an iron right after using it. Opinions?


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

I didnt go down the route for covering my irons as Mizuno strongly reccomend against it as it encourages rusting and other nastiness. The head cover for the irons effectively traps any moisture against the head.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

I cover mine (Nike Pro Combo) to protect against dings


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

fitz-uk said:


> I didnt go down the route for covering my irons as Mizuno strongly reccomend against it as it encourages rusting and other nastiness. The head cover for the irons effectively traps any moisture against the head.


This is a common misconception with iron covers. I keep everything but my puter covered as well, and I can tell you, after my testing and what not, iron covers REDUCE rust, and keep your iron heads in much, much better condition. I once left my irons in my storage room for a month, without covers, and when I came and got them, they had little spots of surface rust, all over the heads, and shafts. It took me hourse to clean it all off, but I managed to do it, and they look finenow. So the next time I had to store them for a while, I put the covers on them, a month later, they looked the same as when I put them in..rust free. I use Neoprene covers..I'm not sure how the plastic ones would fare.


----------



## fender1993 (Jul 2, 2007)

lol not got a clue m8


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

For storing yes, But for just regular use hellz to the no. I mean i keep my driver/woods/putter cover on (there my most expensive clubs in my bag so idk why you wouldn't) but my irons are plain no covers. Every shot gotta take off a cover and put it back on blah blah blah gets very old. Yes when i first bought my MP-30's mizunos i bought covers for them. That lasted 1 round and i was like screw this. 

I also don't think they save the club that much damage. More saving of cosmetic dmg. Your not gonna get more money out of a good used set just cuz you had covers on them. Only dmg that i could of saved with covers is basically a lil wear on the backs of the irons where they rub against one another (VERY UNOTICABLE). So if your scared of that lil dmg then you shouldn't be hitting them at all cuz it'll cause ALOT more dmg.

And for putter cover, I use to not keep one on my ping anser2 basically cuz that putter could take a beating and didn't have chrome etc that could be strached easily. When i got my scotty that head cover is on and doesn't come off unless i'm putting cuz i don't want any scratches on it.

Instead of storing 300yards would you say they keep them in that much better conditioned while in regular use? I mean to me they get beat up more just playing a round of golf. And a used club set is a used club set your not gonna keep them in top mint condition unless you play once a month. 

-biggest dent or scratch on my clubs came from hitting a pebble in a bunker or the rough rather then ever dropping them or anything like that and i have done that a few times.


----------



## Will (May 12, 2007)

I like to keep mine fairly pristine. I wash every club after every round. I just think itd drive me nuts the irons clanking around (I cart it, dont walk).


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

I use them, and I read a lot of stuff that does make sence. It does get very old taking them on and off all the time. I use covers for all of my irons, putter, and my driver. I do like the way they look with the covers on them and they do keep the irons from clanking together, man I hate that sound. And w/ u Will, I try to clean my clubs after every round but it seems lately I've been so busy i haven't had time to clean mine. My friend just gave me his old Golden RAM irons, I am going to try and keep them all clean. and shiney.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

> Every shot gotta take off a cover and put it back on blah blah blah gets very old. Yes when i first bought my MP-30's mizunos i bought covers for them. That lasted 1 round and i was like screw this.


I can take mine off before I even remove it from the bag. Not that time consuming. But I don't. I'll take the club out and while looking at the shot, I'll slip it off, and pocket it. Vey similar to what the people who wear gloves do. Call it part of my pre shot routine I guess..



> I also don't think they save the club that much damage. More saving of cosmetic dmg. Your not gonna get more money out of a good used set just cuz you had covers on them. Only dmg that i could of saved with covers is basically a lil wear on the backs of the irons where they rub against one another (VERY UNOTICABLE). So if your scared of that lil dmg then you shouldn't be hitting them at all cuz it'll cause ALOT more dmg.


I find that they do help with bag clatter marks. I don't know about your courses, but mine are quite rough. There are times when the entire bag will shake to the left or the right, due to the bumps and such. So for me, the clovers are a must.



> Instead of storing 300yards would you say they keep them in that much better conditioned while in regular use? I mean to me they get beat up more just playing a round of golf. And a used club set is a used club set your not gonna keep them in top mint condition unless you play once a month.


That is true. I can agree with that. All the marks on my clubs, were either caused by hiting hidden rcks, etc, or hiting balls, and none of them have been caused by bag clatter. Only because I cover them though. I have a second set of clubs, I let friends borrow sometimes, I don't cover those irons. They have dings and dents on them, that would make me puke if they were personal set.


It all comes down to personal preferance, but I like knowing that all my clubs look nice. I don't hit rocks all the time, ao for the most part, I rarely recive a mark from a round of golf.


----------

